#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Крик тишины

## Алик

Замечательный фильм о любви и силе духа, страшный и пронзительный. Наверное, лучший из просмотренных мной за последний год.

----------


## Алик

Одна из рецензий на этот фильм :

"Годы, сколько б ни шли,
Вечно помнить родной стране.
Всё, что сделали вы
В этой войне,
В трудной войне,
В страшной войне.

Трагедия боли через всю ленту. Ею пропитаны все лица этой исторической драмы. Печать вдавленным клеймом отражения. Время и события пояснением происходящего. Время голодного отголоска, оттиском в нас. Каждый кадр с замиранием, каждый кадр учащённым сердцебиением. Устоит или предаст? Выдержит испытание или смерть предначертана? Узнает истину или так и останется в неведении? Уходит чтобы вернуться или пути возврата судьбой не предначертаны? А ещё, — что есть доброта? Что — есть любовь? И солдатская заплечная сумка спасением человеческих жизней. И навозные мухи со свастикой крестов на крыльях тучей налётов. И падшие от бессилия, замёрзшие посреди улиц люди. И краюха хлеба в посиневшие от холода губы. И нет света, нет тепла, водопровод не работает. И так изо дня в день, из недели в неделю, из месяца в месяц. Ад.

Нет, это не ад. Это блокадный Ленинград. Пронзительная история о девочке Кате.

Она, двенадцати-четырнадцатилетний подросток полтора часа дерзновенно спорит со старухой смертью за право жить и право быть. Спорит не только за себя, но ещё и за душу трёхлетнего мальчика Мити, надеясь отбить его из цепких когтей ряженной в белый саван. 

А рядом людское окружение живописью лиц. Кто-то, отчаявшийся от малодушия, струсивший. Кто-то, продающий труды своей деятельности за твёрдую «валюту»- рис, мука, хлеб, масло (супружеская пара). Несущие свой крест служением людям — персонажи Владимира Меньшова, Надежды Маркиной. И русский солдат рядом с ними. Столпом спокойного величия. Распахнутостью души — тушёнкой и хлебом одаривающий.

Кто выжил из этих людей? Кто уцелел? Кому довелось дождаться салютов Победы? Неизвестно. А может быть никому? Скорее всего. Никому. Ведь перед нами, зрителями распахивается только первая зима. Зима 1942 года. И впереди ещё 1943-й, а за ним 1944-й… Блокада со всеми «тяготами и лишениями».

Чувственный, пронзительный фильм. Доступный для понимания подростка. Аудитория от 16+

Чего в ленте нет?

Масштаба трагедии. Естественного ужаса для «нормального человека» при взирании на окружающие реалии путём погружения во время. Перерождения людей в каннибалов. «За трупоедство мы расстреливали только вначале, а потом не трогали: весь город не расстреляешь. Трупы ело огромное количество людей. Подъезжаешь к дороге жизни, а там…»(рассказ зам. начальника уголовного розыска писателю Юрию Герману). 

Или другая реальность — спецмагазины, вроде «Елиссеевского» где партийная номенклатура, учёные, военные, деятели культуры получали, по словам Нины Спировой (работницы) — «яблоки, груши, сливы, виноград. Все свежайшее. И так — всю войну. Напротив меня был мясной отдел. Несколько сортов колбасы, окорока, сардельки. Рядом кондитерский — конфеты, шоколад. Чуть подальше, в другом конце зала — алкогольные товары: вина, водка, коньяки (…). Люди приходили спокойные, хорошо одетые, голодом не изможденные. Показывали в кассе какие-то особые книжечки, пробивали чеки, вежливо благодарили за покупку. Был у нас и отдел заказов «для академиков и артистов», там мне тоже пришлось немного поработать…»

Доктор исторических наук Никита Ломагин в своей книге «Неизвестная блокада» развивает эту тему — столовые, рестораны для очень узкого круга лиц…

Нет в фильме, к сожалению и «фартовых людей». Тех, кто в обмен, за стакан крупы, банку консервов наживал состояния. Антиквариат служил адекватным разменом еды…

Увы, всего этого ужаса здесь нет. Нет даже отголоска. Мы в узком, рамочном пространстве. Мир почти одного человека. Испугался ли режиссёр касаться столь щепетильной темы? Возможно. Обедняет ли отсутствие всего этого ленту? Вне всяких сомнений. Правда ставшая полуправдой? Пожалуй. 

Если Вы забыли. Или никогда не знали:

С 8 сентября 1941 года по 27 января 1944 года длилась блокада Ленинграда. 

872 дня ужаса. 

872 дня под градом орудийных и бомбовых ударов. 

872 дня с нарастающим голодом. 

Порядка 780 000 погибших за первый год. 

Эвакуировано порядка 1,5 млн. человек. 

На 1 мая 1943 население города составляло 640 000 

Найдите время. Посмотрите фильм. Будет, над чем подумать." https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/1228407/

----------


## Балдинг

1/2 off.
Не художественный, но как бы документальный материал, который мне показался заслуживающим внимания. Тоже 1942 год, но не тривиально.

----------

